# Bibs... Why?



## freshy

The number 1 reason I think is so you don't get snow down your butt.
You don't need a belt so there is no need for adjustments or pulling you pant up every so often.
And they offer a little more warmth for your lower/mid core.


----------



## Nivek

Comfort. No belt and they stay put.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

less snow in the valley


----------



## Oldman

+ 1^ & I find that when you wear Bibs, you can delete an upper body layer as they are so good at keeping your core warm.

The good ones fit like a dream and there is nothing cumbersome about them at all.


----------



## chomps1211

Ditto alla the above! 

Monkey Butt,... Or "Swamp Ass" as some call it,... Those cold, red, frozen cheeks you get after a day of getting snow deposited "down the valley" as Wrath so eloquently put it....

That's a _SERIOUS_ health issue. :blink: 

Especially for us... Shall I say,.. Rather Rotund tray riders. Those of us with a chronic "crack" problem! >. (...plumbers variety, not the other!) :laugh:


I solved my own crack problem by adding suspender buttons to all my sb pants. 
(....but that's only because I look _utterly ridiculous_ in a Pink Onesie!!)  :rofl3:


----------



## f00bar

For me it helps fulfill my baby fetish.


----------



## Fielding

I like to really tighten the shoulder straps and pull them up high so that people can see the perfect outline of my junk. That's almost impossible to do with pants.


----------



## snowklinger

do these bibs make my beer belly look fat?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Skip the bibs and go straight for the onesie.


----------



## chomps1211

Fielding said:


> I like to really tighten the shoulder straps and pull them up high so that people can see the perfect outline of my junk. *That's almost impossible to do with pants*.


....or maybe just impossible with _your_ Junk? 


> :rofl3:


----------



## neni

Oldman said:


> The good ones fit like a dream and there is nothing cumbersome about them at all.


Being a women and having to pee every now and then, I can imagine bibs are super cumbersome...


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Being a women and having to pee every now and then, I can imagine bibs are super cumbersome...


Yeah,... But as long as you're wearing a bib? Why not wear a diaper & complete the ensemble? :dunno:

Problem solved. >



 ....remember now! This is coming from an old gummer who might just be graduating to diapers himself in the not too distant future!) :laugh:


----------



## Winter_Lion

neni said:


> Being a women and having to pee every now and then, I can imagine bibs are super cumbersome...


Yes that's what I was thinking. But I figured that a guy's anatomy would be helpful.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211

Winter_Lion said:


> Yes that's what I was thinking. *But I figured that a guy's anatomy would be helpful.*
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


:grin:
Always willing to lend a lady a helping..... Er,.. Uhmm,.. Hand? >


:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Triple8Sol said:


> Skip the bibs and go straight for the onesie.


but onesie lead to the schweddy


----------



## snowklinger

*modern state of affairs, explained*

when you're a man, the world is your urinal


----------



## SGboarder

neni said:


> Being a women and having to pee every now and then, I can imagine bibs are super cumbersome...


Some bibs (Patagonia, Arcteryx, Marmot) have 'drop seat' for that reason (or for #2 for the guys).


----------



## neni

SGboarder said:


> Some bibs (Patagonia, Arcteryx, Marmot) have 'drop seat' for that reason (or for #2 for the guys).


Yeah, seen them. But not convinced. Lot of zippers n buttons n shuffling of much material beneath the jacket. (Add a harness and I'm positive that normal panz are way easier to handle.)


----------



## SGboarder

neni said:


> Yeah, seen them. But not convinced. Lot of zippers n buttons n shuffling of much material beneath the jacket. (Add a harness and I'm positive that normal panz are way easier to handle.)


I find them as easy as regular pants for 'sit down' action (at least the Patagonia and Arc versions, the Marmot one I tried was more fiddly). Actually easier if you are using a one-piece base layer (like a ninja suit).

Anything is gonna suck for dropping trou' while wearing a harness.


----------



## Rogue

Because they look so fucking cool! I'm actually serious. Finally women have options this season for bibs and I grabbed me some Dakine outrageously priced bibs. They have the drop down seat which is a fail because the zipper doesn't go far enough around and the straps at the top don't have clips. Dumb design but they are warmer, I love the chest pocket, will keep the slush and pow outta my ass and did I mention how rad they look especially come spring? I also have Burton AK pants and I go back and forth just to mix it up. Pants are always going to be more simple, but the bibs are awesome too for other reasons.


----------



## neni

SGboarder said:


> I find them as easy as regular pants for 'sit down' action (at least the Patagonia and Arc versions, the Marmot one I tried was more fiddly). Actually easier if you are using a one-piece base layer (like a ninja suit).
> 
> Anything is gonna suck for dropping trou' while wearing a harness.


Still not convinced. Need video proof
()

I've actually no problem to handle panz n harness, all while still roped. First few times it was bit a struggle, but one learns quickly if there's no other option (the other option - don't drink - I don't really consider slay... once, a girl refused to drink in the evening cos she wanted to avoid to have to pee on the glacier the next day; too ashamed to drop the panz w/o privacy in the rope team. Well... :laugh


----------



## mojo maestro

Backpacking with jr and mrs maestro...............mrs had to pee..............didn't even take her pack off.............was one of the hottest things I've ever seen..........


----------



## Deacon

Just saying. 

Shewee - the original female urinating device


----------



## snowangel99

I love bibs and I want some!!! I think they look hot on guys BTW. 
And I want a onesie badly but I think I need to learn to snowboard better first...my hip bruise is almost healed.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterNarwhal

I just use my jacket's powder skirt and jacket-to-pant interface. Never had any problems with snow in the crevasse.


----------



## snowklinger

*stinky crowded slopeside shitter mirror never lies*

i can confirm that i'm hawt af in my bibs


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Depends on where you live, if you grew up riding the endless days of thigh to waist deep powder at BAKER you'd wear bibs.


----------



## Winter_Lion

So today I went to Mountain High... It was a powder day. Let me just say that I understand now why the bibs. Thank you for taking the time to drop some knowledge on me. I'll definitely be buying a pair probably in two weeks or something.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## WasabiCanuck

If I rode alot of pow, I think I would get a bib and go full camel toe. Or is it moose knuckle for a guy, I always forget. But there isn't much pow around here so pants and a plumber butt crack are fine. Love this thread BTW you all are some funny fuckers.


----------



## Kaladryn

neni said:


> Being a women and having to pee every now and then, I can imagine bibs are super cumbersome...





Deacon said:


> Just saying.
> 
> Shewee - the original female urinating device


My wife loves these also, she does a lot of hiking/camping and they often come in handy.

ZHIHU Travel Urinal For Women, Spill Proof & Reusable Lightweight Portable Travel Urination Device Stand Up & Pee


----------



## neni

Kaladryn said:


> My wife loves these also, she does a lot of hiking/camping and they often come in handy.
> 
> ZHIHU Travel Urinal For Women, Spill Proof & Reusable Lightweight Portable Travel Urination Device Stand Up & Pee


Yeah, I know that sort of thingies from open air festivals; pretty handy; but there they're single use n garbage systems. The multiple use part is what I don't really see being roped on a frozen glacier with no water to clean the thingy before storing it...


----------



## Lad Stones

neni said:


> Yeah, I know that sort of thingies from open air festivals; pretty handy; but there they're single use n garbage systems. The multiple use part is what I don't really see being roped on a frozen glacier with no water to clean the thingy before storing it...


Just put it in it's own bag and re-use then wash at home. It's only pee....


----------



## Kaladryn

Lad Stones said:


> Just put it in it's own bag and re-use then wash at home. It's only pee....


My wife has a set of 4 silicone ones, she throws them into plastic bags for later washing in the dishwasher after each use, works well. Plus I agree with you, it's only pee.

If women only knew how much pee doesn't make it into the toilet, oh wait, maybe they do...


----------



## neni

Winter_Lion said:


> So today I went to Mountain High... It was a powder day. Let me just say that I understand now why the bibs. Thank you for taking the time to drop some knowledge on me. I'll definitely be buying a pair probably in two weeks or something.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


When jackets - in addition to the mandatory powder skirt - are attached to panz (e.g. with Arcteryx, jacket n panz are firmly attached together by two clips; other brands use zippers), jacket/skirt wont slip up and no snow will get up your back even in a fall n long slide down neither...


----------



## Lad Stones

Yeah, I got some Burton AK because I trusted the Gortex material and liked the fit. They are great and no snow gets in (uses zips).

Do these bibs have an interface also, or do they just rely on being bigger/longer?


----------



## snowklinger

i increased the length of my bib straps the other day by like 3 inches....wow....having the zipper at the right height is a gamechanger....my belly found a bigger part of the cut to rest in too.....so much win....you can sag bibs like a 2005 park skier and they never will fall off.

ziptech ftw too even tho i barely use it


----------



## amdopt

I use Volcom jackets and pants. They zip together. No snow gets in. I have used bibs before and they would be my second choice if I didn't have a jacket to pant zipper system. Nothing worse than being uncomfortable when you can avoid it!


----------



## Noreaster

You guys make it out like Depends is something to be ashamed off. I think they are the awesome multi-purpose tool that will one day save snowboarding. Think about it: time saved in bathroom breaks, tailbone cushion (the later in the day the softer it gets, just as your legs tire out!), and that extra high waist protects from the occasional snow scoop. A winner!


----------



## Lad Stones

snowklinger said:


> i increased the length of my bib straps the other day by like 3 inches....wow....having the zipper at the right height is a gamechanger....my belly found a bigger part of the cut to rest in too.....so much win....you can sag bibs like a 2005 park skier and they never will fall off.
> 
> ziptech ftw too even tho i barely use it


So, the bib does still have a zip interface?

If so I could go for that as I quite like the style of them.


----------



## snowklinger

the volcom ones do


----------



## Sons of Thunder

I really want to get some bib pants but why are they so damn expensive? Seems like $250 is about the cheapest they get for decent ones. SO this is sort of bootleg but I've been thinking about getting these for $100 and just wearing a skintight insulation layer underneath.










Columbia Men's American Angler Bibs | DICK'S Sporting Goods

Only thing is it's missing the chest pocket which I would really like but has everything else. Waterproof, tear-resistant, reinforced knees and butt (most expensive snowboard bibs don't have that). In a perfect world I'd get the 686 bib pants as it ticks all the boxes but this would be my ghetto-rigged option lol.


----------



## robotfood99

Could work but lack of waist adjustment could make things a bit breezy, I think? Might not be an issue if you wear a jacket over it. 

If you pair them with this year's NS West, double win!


----------



## snowangel99

Sons of Thunder said:


> I really want to get some bib pants but why are they so damn expensive? Seems like $250 is about the cheapest they get for decent ones. SO this is sort of bootleg but I've been thinking about getting these for $100 and just wearing a skintight insulation layer underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia Men's American Angler Bibs | DICK'S Sporting Goods
> 
> Only thing is it's missing the chest pocket which I would really like but has everything else. Waterproof, tear-resistant, reinforced knees and butt (most expensive snowboard bibs don't have that). In a perfect world I'd get the 686 bib pants as it ticks all the boxes but this would be my ghetto-rigged option lol.


Those are hot.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeswithdogs

freshy said:


> The number 1 reason I think is so you don't get snow down your butt.
> You don't need a belt so there is no need for adjustments or pulling you pant up every so often.
> And they offer a little more warmth for your lower/mid core.


They're warmer and keep the snow from getting in on pow days........they're just "cumfy"


----------



## Sons of Thunder

snowangel99 said:


> Those are hot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


They _are_ known to make all the ladies swoon at the local fishing hole.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

Btw after much perusing of the innernetz into the wee hours of the night I think I found the solution. 










https://www.sagaouterwear.com/produ...=26524395657&gclid=CO__64qzydECFYiCswod81EDOg

If you get the teal or whitish gray color it's only $120. Not insulated but good waterproofing and some nice features like the earbud hole in the chest pocket. Size s might work for the ladies too.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

snowangel99 said:


> Those are hot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk





Sons of Thunder said:


> They _are_ known to make all the ladies swoon at the local fishing hole.


red wigglers


----------



## neni




----------



## DoubleA

Airblaster FTW


----------



## basser

just get a oneskee.


----------



## Winter_Lion

basser said:


> just get a oneskee.


I've seen a guy snowboarding with a dinosaur onesies. It's the second time I have seen him at the park.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## redlude97

Sons of Thunder said:


> Btw after much perusing of the innernetz into the wee hours of the night I think I found the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sagaouterwear.com/produ...=26524395657&gclid=CO__64qzydECFYiCswod81EDOg
> 
> If you get the teal or whitish gray color it's only $120. Not insulated but *good waterproofing* and some nice features like the earbud hole in the chest pocket. Size s might work for the ladies too.


15k/10k is good?


----------



## Parkerross

Bibs are the only way to go. I have 4 pairs in different waterproofing for different days. 

My fav are the air blaster Krill bibs I want to try the Beast bibs


----------



## basser

Winter_Lion said:


> I've seen a guy snowboarding with a dinosaur onesies. It's the second time I have seen him at the park.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


they should feature him on jerry of the day. what a legend.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

redlude97 said:


> 15k/10k is good?


I thought it was pretty decent? I mean I don't plan on riding in any torrential downpours so I figured the only worry is snow sticking and then melting. I don't have much experience but won't 15k/10k stand up to a light rain?

And the dinosaur ain't no Jerry!


----------



## basser

Hey, he might be a jerry. We need a video.


----------



## Deacon

Sons of Thunder said:


> I thought it was pretty decent? I mean I don't plan on riding in any torrential downpours so I figured the only worry is snow sticking and then melting. I don't have much experience but won't 15k/10k stand up to a light rain?
> 
> And the dinosaur ain't no Jerry!


15k/10k is waterproofing/breathability

15k is ok. 10k is meh. I'll buy 15/15 pants if they're under $100.


----------



## Winter_Lion

basser said:


> Hey, he might be a jerry. We need a video.


I'm going on Wednesday. Hopefully, I'll catch him and ask if I can record him...

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend

Bibs because fuck belts and snow down your ass crack or up your back. One you bib, you'll never go back.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

Deacon said:


> 15k/10k is waterproofing/breathability
> 
> 15k is ok. 10k is meh. I'll buy 15/15 pants if they're under $100.


Yeah I know what the ratings mean and thought 15k/10k would be reasonable for snowboarding. I don't plan on swimming in them or getting poured on so it seemed serviceable.

What are the ratings for other similar bibs? There's pretty much nothing in the $100 range like the Saga so if $250++ gets me 20k/15k I think I'll pocket the difference..


----------



## Deacon

Sons of Thunder said:


> Yeah I know what the ratings mean and thought 15k/10k would be reasonable for snowboarding. I don't plan on swimming in them or getting poured on so it seemed serviceable.
> 
> What are the ratings for other similar bibs? There's pretty much nothing in the $100 range like the Saga so if $250++ gets me 20k/15k I think I'll pocket the difference..


Reasonable for snowboarding would depend on where you ride. Champagne powder, won't matter a bit. PNW, won't be enough.


----------



## basser

Winter_Lion said:


> I'm going on Wednesday. Hopefully, I'll catch him and ask if I can record him...
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


haha, it's alright, you don't actually have to do that


----------



## snowangel99

basser said:


> haha, it's alright, you don't actually have to do that


Yes he does because I wanna see. It's pouring rain here and I am bored.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon

snowangel99 said:


> Yes he does because I wanna see. It's pouring rain here and I am bored.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


*she

10char


----------



## snowangel99

Oops sorry!!!! And I was joking of course 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sons of Thunder

Pulled the trigger on the Saga pants in the MJ color. A little annoyed that they charge $10 for shipping but oh well. $130 shipped for 15k/10k bib pants still seems like a pretty solid deal to me.


----------



## Winter_Lion

snowangel99 said:


> Yes he does because I wanna see. It's pouring rain here and I am bored.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


It's OK... Lol

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sons of Thunder

Just in case anyone is wondering, I got the Saga bib pants in the mail yesterday. The large size fit me decently at 6'0 220 lbs, but they're not joking when they say the fit is baggy. Got reminded of my old JNCO/Request jeans lol. Not too horrible though and I could manage. The only problem was the bib section was super tight. I could get it all zipped up but there's no stretch or adjustment on the sides so it was impossible to bend over...imagine a corset haha. Something to consider when you're sizing your purchase. I'm not skinny but not exactly busting at the gut either so anyone with a big belly will want to steer clear.

Overall I loved the pants, will definitely need an underlayer on the really really cold days but perfect for me since I get really hot while riding. Tons of functionality in the pockets and earbud holes etc. Also nice that you can just unzip the bib and wear the pants separately which gives it more versatility.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Was thinking saga might end up baggy. They are a ski brand afterall.

Im using 686 hotlap bib, which i scored in the offseason for $120. Might cop another color at the end of this season, i am definitely loving the bib experience


----------



## jae

anyone have trouble with strapping up standing with bibs? I've read somewhere (was it this thread?) that the shoulder straps like to fall off when you bend down. is that due to poor fit? I've worn bibs once from a rental place, they sucked, but they were ski bibs. I was thinking about buying a pair.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Not at all. At least with the ones i have, the straps are elastic, and come up from the center of my back between the shoulder blades They also attach to the front of the bib high up on the chest. So there is no way for them to fall off even if i wore them loose. Maybe a bib that doesnt have such a high 'bib' or the straps come from lower on the back?


----------



## jae

yeah the bib didn't go very high in the front, but the back was tall, low quality ski bibs I'm guessing from 2008. every time I sat down to strap up, the shoulder straps would slip off(I figure it'll be worse now that I just strap up standing). gave up trying to keep the straps up towards the middle of the day. they didn't keep me dry either. doesn't help that I have a weird torso. 34waist, 46 shoulders. like anything else, I guess the only thing I can do is buy and see.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

I was actually looking at the 686 pants as an option. Trying to score a clearance deal too so maybe I'll wait. There's a Burton outlet store not too far from me so maybe I'll stop by and see if they have anything on the rack. That same outlet also has UA, Oakley and Columbia so I'm going to check out my options. 

Also saw a used Oakley Unification Pro for like $150. Thing is like 27k/20k or something ridiculous. Only thing is the fit because I don't want to have the same problem as the Saga not fitting on the torso. Seems like most bibs have very little in the way of chest/torso adjustment and it either fits (whether loose or just right) or it doesn't (corset feeling). So my best bet is probably to try stuff on in person.


----------



## tokyo_dom

The 686 ones have elastic on the side of the bib so didnt feel cramped at all. In fact most of the time i dont even unbutton the side snaps to take them off at the end of the day.
Enough room to wear a hoodie underneath with a kangaroo pocket in the front etc. (5'7, 160 in a medium)


----------



## basser

any downsides to bibs?


----------



## Deacon

basser said:


> any downsides to bibs?


Pooping. 

10char


----------



## SGboarder

basser said:


> any downsides to bibs?





Deacon said:


> Pooping.
> 
> 10char


That can be more difficult or easier, depending on whether the bibs have a 'drop seat' or not.

A potential issues with bibs is that they add layers/bulk around the chest (depending on how high they reach and how bulky they are, obviously).


----------



## neni

basser said:


> any downsides to bibs?


I don't like them in springtime. Additional layer increases sweating at belly/kidney region in warm temps.


----------



## Rogue

neni said:


> I don't like them in springtime. Additional layer increases sweating at belly/kidney region in warm temps.


What about in winter? >


----------



## mojo maestro

I don't wear bibs 'cause they funnel my flatulence towards the front and out the top of my jacket.............


----------



## chomps1211

mojo maestro said:


> I don't wear bibs 'cause they funnel my flatulence towards the front and out the top of my jacket.............


:rofl3:

....you "Dutch Oven'd" *Yourself???*  :lol:


----------



## neni

Rogue said:


> What about in winter? >


In cold themps, they were nice. Also liked that there's less stuff around the waist not having a girth interfering with the waiststrap of the backpack.


----------



## Yewwwww

For the comfort, and on deep days throw a jacket over the top and you have a combination the will ensure no snow finds its way down your pants


----------



## Deacon

evogimbals said:


> I wanna share the EVO SS with you guys and it's a GoPro gimbal that you can mount on your chest. You can find the specs at evogimbals dot com and you here are some mounting tips \ for you. It's pretty stable and you'll really love the outcome of your videos if you use this.


...and this has what to do with wearing bibs??


----------



## SnowMoose

Glad to find this thread. I'm going to bib it up this season but there's like 10000000000000000000000000000 companies out there making just as many different types so some real world reviews are much appreciated.

aveagreatday


----------



## Faded_Butters

I am also interested in getting a bib this season after many years of doing just regular pants. 

Some general questions/concerns:

1. In your opinion/experience...Which brands make the best/better bibs...?

2. Is the issue with pooping in bibs that big of a deal or is it 'do-able'...? Have most companies fixed or at least tried to solve/alleviate the problem...? I tend to take #2 's a lot while snowboarding. 

3. Do bibs look 'ok/fine' on shorter people...? My main reason for avoiding bibs in the first place...is mainly because I always felt they fitted or looked better on taller people. I have a short and stocky build (5'5"-5'6", 165lbs)

4. When adjusted accordingly/correctly...How well do the straps stay on while riding...? Do they come undone or fall off the shoulders often or if ever...? I don't have the widest/'manliest' shoulders in the world and are relatively small....so I figured the straps might have a hard time staying put on my shoulders. 

5. Since bibs have more material in the upper part/torso...Does anyone feel like bibs are more cumbersome or have a 'bulky' feeling/weight and therefore, might hinder riding...? I like to feel as 'light' as possible when I am riding. And that usually means trying to minimize bulk and weight where ever I can in my gear. 

6. The only bibs that peak my interest at the moment are...Airblasters. For the people who have tried the Airblaster bibs (all models/styles)...Whats the fit like and would it look ok/fine on a shorter person, such as myself...?

Thanks peeps.


----------



## Bataleon85

Everything Airblaster makes is pretty sick. I love their stuff because it's always super snowboarder inspired for the fashion conscious rider and at the same time extremely functional and reasonably priced. I have a few of their pants, bibs and jackets myself. Really can't say how they'd fit on a shorter guy as I'm 6'1" but if you do your homework on the sizing, I think you'll be fine. Most bibs have quite a bit of room to play with the shoulder straps. Mine are XLs but I could easily cinch them in enough for someone a head shorter than me. Usually bibs are sized more for your girth than height since like I said, that part is pretty adjustable. 

My only gripe with any AB stuff I've had is the pretty tight pants ride a little low for my taste and I'm not one of those riders who sags my drawers like a wannabe thug haha


----------



## frankyfc

Bataleon85 said:


> Everything Airblaster makes is pretty sick. I love their stuff because it's always super snowboarder inspired for the fashion conscious rider and at the same time extremely functional and reasonably priced. I have a few of their pants, bibs and jackets myself. Really can't say how they'd fit on a shorter guy as I'm 6'1" but if you do your homework on the sizing, I think you'll be fine. Most bibs have quite a bit of room to play with the shoulder straps. Mine are XLs but I could easily cinch them in enough for someone a head shorter than me. Usually bibs are sized more for your girth than height since like I said, that part is pretty adjustable.
> 
> My only gripe with any AB stuff I've had is the pretty tight pants ride a little low for my taste and I'm not one of those riders who sags my drawers like a wannabe thug haha


One thing i can't get past is whether the buckles would squash against your ribs?
Especially if you carry a backpack/avalanche bag. Doesn't the straps of the bag squash against the buckle and press in?


----------



## Bataleon85

frankyfc said:


> One thing i can't get past is whether the buckles would squash against your ribs?
> Especially if you carry a backpack/avalanche bag. Doesn't the straps of the bag squash against the buckle and press in?


Ehhh you feel it a little, but nothing to be concerned with unless you're really bony I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wkd

Sons of Thunder said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering, I got the Saga bib pants in the mail yesterday. The large size fit me decently at 6'0 220 lbs, but they're not joking when they say the fit is baggy. Got reminded of my old JNCO/Request jeans lol. Not too horrible though and I could manage. The only problem was the bib section was super tight. I could get it all zipped up but there's no stretch or adjustment on the sides so it was impossible to bend over...imagine a corset haha. Something to consider when you're sizing your purchase. I'm not skinny but not exactly busting at the gut either so anyone with a big belly will want to steer clear.
> 
> Overall I loved the pants, will definitely need an underlayer on the really really cold days but perfect for me since I get really hot while riding. Tons of functionality in the pockets and earbud holes etc. Also nice that you can just unzip the bib and wear the pants separately which gives it more versatility.


i was looking at getting a saga bib for the upcoming season. i'm 5'11 180lb. do you think i would be swimming in a large? or would medium be better? i usually wear a 40 chest when it comes to clothes.


----------



## tonymontana

I am 5'11" 185 and usually wear a Large in all of my outerwear. Most mediums will fit someone our size as well. Really depends on how you like your outerwear to fit. Keep in mind that if it isn't insulated you may need to add base layers up top. This is where size makes the biggest difference in bibs. Also be aware different style bibs are designed to naturally fit differently i.e fitted loose/ relaxed etc

I wouldn't say I was ever "swimming" in any large I ever worn but it did provide a loose/relaxed fit.


----------



## N92

I only recently acquired some bibs for my upcoming trip to Japan, and I have to say that they're far more comfortable than normal pants. No belt and no need to re-adjust as the slowly move down to where they shouldn't be, I can only image the benefits when I'm balls deep in Japow and don't end up with snow inside my pants when I do eat sh*t.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

wkd said:


> i was looking at getting a saga bib for the upcoming season. i'm 5'11 180lb. do you think i would be swimming in a large? or would medium be better? i usually wear a 40 chest when it comes to clothes.


Sorry for the late reply but the torso section would probably fit you perfectly, I wear a 44 chest for reference. You would definitely be swimming in the bottom portion though. I don't think I'd ever buy another bib without trying it on first at this point.


----------



## Alpine Duke

Re: the onsie

My son received a joke gift from his GF this year. It was a retro onsie from 91 or so, complete with some hot pink striping  So, he wears it one day just for some pics to send her....and absolutely loved it!! Has been wearing it everyday since!! We both decided it would be better fit to someone skiing down with both boots nearly attached to each other and lots of hip action  .....but he sure doesn't seem to care and loves wearing it.


----------

